

Canadian government investigates Google for 'anti-competitive acts' - tobyjsullivan
http://theverge.com/2013/12/15/5210582/canadian-government-investigates-google-for-anti-competitive-acts

======
electrichead
It would be a joke if they rule against Google after having thrown out the MLS
investigation.

